# Puffer ID



## leftyblite (Jan 18, 2005)

I was at the LFS near my house a couple of days ago and I saw a puffer that was totally black. The LFS told me it was a stars and stripes puffer, but I can't find anything on this fish. This LFS had misled me on fish names before so I want to be sure. Is this accurate? And also how big does it get? I have an 80g that is currently cycling, and would like to add this fish to it when done if possible. The tank is currently being set up as an aggresive Fowler tank. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

Well I don't think it was an Arothron hispidus. Those are usually sold as Stars and Stripes puffers. Do you know what area it was collected in?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yeah doesn't sound like Arothron hispidus (hispid = unpleasant) usually they are brown with yellow and white dots. 

Its either very sick or very stressed out to be black if it is indeed arothron hispidus. Can you possibly get a picture?


----------



## leftyblite (Jan 18, 2005)

I tried to get a picture with my cell phone but it didnt come out. It looked healthy and was swimming OK. It was really an awesome looking fish, I would hope that it would not be looking that color because it was unhealthy. I'll call the LFS to ask about it and see if they know where it came from.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

A manager (as long as its not a chain store) should know it to species.


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

was it tiny 1/2 - 1" ? the store i work at got a few tiny stars an stripes puffers that were almost all black . 


u happen to live in vegaS ? wanders if it was my store ..


----------



## leftyblite (Jan 18, 2005)

It was about 5 inches.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Many puffers come in a wide variety of color phases, and that can cause a lot of confusion sometimes.
Solid black could be pretty much anything, but my first hunch is A.meleagris.

If it IS a black Stars & Stripes, then an 80 gallon tank is waaayy too small for this fish, which hits some 16 inches long in aquaria and is as mean as a fish can be.


----------

